# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Modulare Wasserkühlung 2020 im Vergleich: Test und Ratgeber



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Modulare Wasserkühlung 2020 im Vergleich: Test und Ratgeber*

						Sie sind die Königsklasse der PC-Kühlung: Modulare Wasserkühlungen sorgen nicht nur bei der CPU für angenehme Temperaturen, sondern können auch Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatte oder spezielle Netzteile versorgen. In unserem Ratgeber finden Sie alles Wissenswerte zu Wasserkühlungen sowie eine Bestenliste als Kaufempfehlung.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Modulare Wasserkühlung 2020 im Vergleich: Test und Ratgeber*


----------

